# Big Trout Question



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

If you were going to dedicate some time to trying to catch a trophy trout, what would you do? Without giving spots. What type of structure, bait, time of year, etc...

I heard fishing croakers around the rigs in Mobile Bay in summer can produce some big ones. I'ver never tried it but that would be my first spot to try. 

Secondary question-- do really big trout ever move into the gulf?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

trout love to eat croakers, over a bed of grass w/ sandy pot-holes in it, early in the morning.



try looking around big sabine, mom's beach, naval live oaks, johnsons beach, etc...



use a popping cork (cajun thunder) or something similar


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

The really big trout (over 10 lbs) that I have heard about have all been caught with large(8-12 inches) freelined croakers, pinfish, white trout, or mullet. Doesnt seem to make a lot of difference what time of day, as long as the tide is flowing. Never tried it since I prefer fishing with top-water artificials in shallow water.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

croakers are great bait for large specks, the largest speck that I have caught to date was underneath the bridge to go into the front gate on an 8inch croaker. I have also caught many other large specs on small croakers, they just love to tear them up.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

:withstupid Both of them!!! When trout get a certain size there Diet goes from Shrimp to Fish not saying you can't catch one on a Big Shrimp But Have always got Bigger trout off Nice size Baitfish Just My 2 cents


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

they can be caught in mobile bay!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

use a big popping cork with a big croaker about 10 -12"


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Biggest trout I have seen was at Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach AL. It had just been mounted and was over 10 lbs -- a PIG and a half.

The guy that caught him (worked there) said he caught all his big trout in the SURF early in the morning.

He sorta sight fishes for them. Makes sense. Lots of bait on the beach, and the trout don't know where they are supposed to be.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Great question and very good answers. My question is; how do you hook the Croaker? Specifically, through the mouth and then out the head or near the Dorsal Fin? With what size and tyoe hook? Thanks...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard that trout hate croaker most during spawning cause they eat all there eggs, and eat mullet more in the fall , butthey only temporarily digest them for there oils to fatten up. any one know if this is true.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what I used in Louisiana when going after Gator Trout. Croaker are so lethal as a bait to large trout that there are groups that are trying to pass laws to ban the use oflive Croakers as bait. I never thought I would see the day, but NOTHING surprises me anymore.I have read several articles on it. Google, "croaker banTexas" and see what comes up. Great question and post. Tight lines, TB


----------

